

Ethical trap: robot paralysed by choice of who to save - robabbott
http://www.newscientist.com/article/mg22329863.700-ethical-trap-robot-paralysed-by-choice-of-who-to-save.html#.VBZ5NFY7QUg

======
gcb4
can anyone with even the most rudimentary knowledge of programming not shun
those texts as the most idiotic kind of hog wash?

it all sounds like a propaganda to make the lay man think that military drones
can have morals or something.

